# My sister's house was broken in to...we are going



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

to Vegas tonight to be with her and the kids. My sister's husband left her over a year ago...so they are alone. My hubby and I are driving out there with Rocky tonight and won't be there till around midnight. Her house was destroyed and things were taken. She said every drawer, closet, file, pictures, paper are all over the house. Mattresses were turned, jewelry taken, new Xbox, electronic stuff gone. Cops were there and dusted for finger prints, got them and DNA. They think it was kids, not professionals because they left the brand new TV. 

Please say a prayer that we get there safely...it is about a five hour drive. 
Also please pray our dogs like each other. She has a lab mix that is 10 years old. They put the dog in the closet and had things piled up on him...so upsetting for them to find him like that..poor baby.:angry:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. I can only image how devastating this is for your sister and kids. Will pray for your safe trip and for them. I see an alarm system in their future.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, give traveling mercies to Dianne and her husband, may they be a blessing to Dianne's sister and children. Lord bring your calm spirit to this household, may the dogs get along well, bring your peace to this family, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Paula..that was a beautiful prayer. I feel better after reading it. I am packing now...thank you 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, give traveling mercies to Dianne and her husband, may they be a blessing to Dianne's sister and children. Lord bring your calm spirit to this household, may the dogs get along well, bring your peace to this family, In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We are going to have one installed before we come home. thanks



munchkn8835 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I can only image how devastating this is for your sister and kids. Will pray for your safe trip and for them. I see an alarm system in their future.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hugs to you, stay calm God has his hand on you and your hubby. I'll remember you and your sister's family in my prayers. I love you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - how horrible. You feel so terribly violated when something like that happens. Sending prayers to your sister and to you for safe travels. How scary they would do that to the dog but thankfully they didn't release him from the house or hurt him physically, tho what they did is harmful enough. ugh - what's with people or kids. I'm not sure if it's kids -- they're more likely to take something like tv's, stereos, quick stuff to sell rather than ransack.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow thats horrible , i will be praying for ur safe trip there , that must be terrible  but on a good note thank goodness ur sister and the kids are ok . 
be careful.. also hoping the doggies get along.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Dianne -- this is terrible. How very sad for your sister and her family and how scary for them. It's so kind of you and George to drive up there to help her. I know that it will give her a lot of comfort and strength. I'm sure that she's terrified to be alone.

I know that Rocky will do OK with her dog. He'll just hang out with Mom and Dad. 

How upsetting to find her dog in the closet -- but at least he wasn't hurt by the burglers.

Hugs to you and prayers for your sister and her family.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no...  So sorry to hear this, Dianne. And how nice of you and your hubby to go see your sister. Have a safe drive and let us know once things are settled.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is just awful! I'm so sorry your sister and her family have to go through this. Safe travels.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How very awful...that happened to us several years ago here in Hawaii..While at work we were stupid enough to leave are back windows open so the trade winds would cool the house. The day before I said to my DH we need to stop, kids are out of school right now they get bored. Sure enough the next day they came in went through everything. We were very fortunate they only took change and some gift cards. All my jewelry was right there in sight, a camera, pictures etc..The police said most likely kids or someone else that would come back. Needless to say I felt violated!! Had alarm systems installed in both homes within a week. 

It's so very kind of you to go and make sure she is fine. Atleast the dog was not hurt. Give your sister a hug for me.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad, at least that everyone is safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad they're safe and their dog wasn't hurt..
People do such terrible things. I hope they have insurance and can get an alarm too.
I'm so sorry this happened to them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well Danne you've been on the road for a few hours, it's 8:24PM, I hope your around Search Light right now, thinking of you


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a horrible thing to have happened to your sister and her family!! Will pray you have a safe trip and that in time your sister can find a sense of security. I know it must be hard right now!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

How horrible. Thank goodness everyone is alright. Sending prayers for safe travels for you and I hope they catch the scumbags that did this to your sister.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very sorry to read this!!! So annoying when people do that!!! 
will be praying that you make it safely and your pups get along and the very best for your sister and her kids
(((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank God they didn't poison the dog---that often happens!
What a frustration w/all things strewn, etc. And the personal feeling of violation! 
So many here in Greece get robbed like this. 
Sending up prayers for wisdom, and that you can create calm in a difficult situation.
hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How awful and frightening. thank goodness you can help her and the dog wasn't hurt.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh how awful, thinking of your sister and her family. So glad your able to go up and be with her xx


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How terrible...what a horrible thing to have to come home and see. I hope they catch the person or persons responsible for the robbery.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

That's kind of you to go be with her. I remember being spooked for a little bit after my house was broken into a few years ago before I got my dogs. The police told me that if I had had a dog, it probably wouldn't have happened... I guess that's not always true! =/


----------

